# Protank2 Without The "beauty Ring" Performs Better - Or Am I Imagining?



## Silver (10/12/13)

Hi all

The other day I forgot to put the "beauty ring" between my Protank2 (Mega) and my Vision Spinner battery. I continued merrily along for about half the tank until I noticed the beauty ring was missing.

I put it back on and strangely, the vape was not as pleasurable. I could not figure this out, so I took it off again. Now I've left it off.

What I noticed was that with the beauty ring on, it felt as if the vape was LESS intense. Ie less throat hit and what tasted like a bit less flavour.

Really not sure whether I am imagining this or why its happening?

Any ideas from anyone out there?

PS: I thought the beauty ring only makes the device look better. I can feel that it tightens the draw slightly, but why should that make for a worse vape experience? Airflow perhaps?


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Yip, airflow.


----------



## Kareem (10/12/13)

I found that PTii mega vapes better on any battery that does not require the beauty ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

Thanks Kareem. Good to know. 

Not sure if any battery actually requires the beauty ring on the PT2? I thought its more a cosmetic thing to cover up the threading that shows when a battery is connected.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/12/13)

My ring has a hole in it to get air flow. ( that sounds weird if you read it incorrectly.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

My ring also has a hole in it! LOL
It just tightens things up a bit

LOL, cant believe how that sounds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/12/13)

Strangely I took off the ring on my zmax and replaced with the kanga ring and I definitely feel the difference. Much better airflow IMHO.


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Seems like you guys need to enlarge the holes in your rings.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

whats all this talk about holes and what not?

LOL

i feel that without the beauty ring, the PT is too airy for me

just to add to the madness of this thread- stiff is better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

too busy cleaning up the coffee that i snorted onto my desk to make a decent reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------

